# would you guys trade webber for dirk?



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

im a die hard mavs fan. i just want to know if you guys would trade webber for dirk?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not a Kings guy, but I sure as heck would if I were Sacramento. Webber isn't getting any younger or healthier.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, probably. (but it does nothing to improve the Kings defense)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I Love Webb, so i don't really even like the thought of him gone. But Peja and Dirk


----------



## Basketball Fan (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd go with that. Neither of them can play defense, but Dirk sure can shoot. Sac would have two of the best 3 shooters in the league.

Not to mention that Webber is old, injury prone, and needs to concede to Stojakovic.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me answer that next season, cant make a fair assessment right now


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Let me answer that next season, cant make a fair assessment right now


It's one of those things that I really wouldn't want to see even though if it would be good. Same as if Kobe came to the Kings. I wouldn't really like that...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

What good would that do for the Mavs. With Dirk they have a 7-foot all-position guy who can jack up threes and make half of them. By getting in Webber they'd be getting in a PF that isn't better than Dirk, and would just creat a jam in the middle with trying to find playing time for Webber, Jamison, Walker, and Fortson.

Sacramento would do it, Dallas would not.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> What good would that do for the Mavs. With Dirk they have a 7-foot all-position guy who can jack up threes and make half of them. By getting in Webber they'd be getting in a PF that isn't better than Dirk, and would just creat a jam in the middle with trying to find playing time for Webber, Jamison, Walker, and Fortson.
> 
> Sacramento would do it, Dallas would not.


I agree with Slasher, futhermore Dirk has a better contract then Webber over the next few years.

-Petey


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Sacramento WOULDNT do it and you know why? Number one they have enough shooters already, number two, DIRK CANT PASS TO SAVE HIS LIFE


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I sure wouldn't. Peja is a better version of Dirk.

Dirk and Webber are actually averaging the same in RPG this year, but Webber's gimped.

Webber could be replaced by a younger post player, but he has gone for 51-26. And he passes.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And Webber for K-Mart? (in a sign'n trade)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> And Webber for K-Mart? (in a sign'n trade)


I think that I would do it. Just because K-Mart plays hard everynight and you see it in his face that he wants to win.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i would trade webber. he doesn't even noe how to dribble the ball


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

what about Webber for Brand and Drobnjak??


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Red_Bandit</b>!
> what about Webber for Brand and Drobnjak??


I would do it for Brand and some other young athletic guy that will help us with blocking and defense.


----------

